# Krönig Mods



## Petrus (6/9/17)

Made in Sweden, silver contacts made by a Swedish jeweller, outstanding craftsmanship. I am a happy squonker with a not so happy banker. 

Vape on guys

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Christos (6/9/17)

More pics @Petrus!!! Internals, externals, we want more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (6/9/17)

Guys, I promise I will, just one hectic week. Sorry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (7/9/17)

@Christos, here is a size comparison. A Reo Mini on the left and a Reo Grand on the right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos (7/9/17)

Petrus said:


> @Christos, here is a size comparison. A Reo Mini on the left and a Reo Grand on the right.
> View attachment 106568


Is it for sale

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (7/9/17)

Black Door.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (7/9/17)

Internals.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (7/9/17)

After I vaped about 6ml of juice, battery drop to 3.89v, wich is good, taking into consideration 0.3ohm vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Petrus (7/9/17)

Christos said:


> Is it for sale


Nope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (7/9/17)

Absolutely beautiful @Petrus! Many happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (7/9/17)

Petrus said:


> @Christos, here is a size comparison. A Reo Mini on the left and a Reo Grand on the right.
> View attachment 106568



cant stop staring at those SL's

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (7/9/17)

Amazing looking device @Petrus

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (7/9/17)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (7/9/17)

Silver said:


>


For a moment I thought I saw 2 testicles

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/9/17)

*Krönig Squonker from Sweden*

What a piece !!!

Spot Freddy Krueger. (Just for fun.no prizes involve. LOL)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos (7/9/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> *Krönig Squonker from Sweden*
> 
> What a piece !!!
> 
> ...


Between you, @Petrus and @Ryangriffon I have serious FOMO now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------

